# Loss of balance?



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a lilac doe in my biggest colony, shes always been healthy and happy, well yesterday when i was cleaning out, i noticed she came out to investigate, only she was sprawled out, i thought at first glance she had lost the use of her legs, but after watching her a bit longer it seems she lost her balance, she walks very warily like shes holding on for dear life, and her head is majorly lop sided.

Shes still extremely active and had no problems coming out to be nosey and wondering around with the others.

What has happened? has she had a stroke in the night resulting in brain damage?? (i've had guinea-pigs suffer this)

Or is there a genetic condition that causes this?

I am worried now as she has been a breeder and produce a fair amount of litters, if its genetic i don't think i can remember everyone i sold young too :?

I will probably have to cull her anyway, as i don't think its fair, its not just a bit wobbly, shes actually hugging the ground and her heads on sideways  shame, shes so beautiful too...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It sounds like an inner ear infection. They can be cleared up with antibiotics but if this is not done immediately the tilt itself can be permanent.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I think i might do whats best for her and let her go 

shes gotton worse over night, i tried to pick her up and she panicked and started rolling out of control on the floor, i can't stand seeing any animal suffer like that, and i think letting her go peacefully is better than putting her through weeks of vet treatment as shes not the tamest of mouse and it will stress her more...

Such a shame...


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Couple of pics, i don't even think she can eat or drink, poor little mite!

Not sure if you'll agree whats best for her, but this is how she looks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya
Yes it's a classic inner ear infection. I agree that it's often kinder to let them go if it's a bad tilt because it will get worse and the mouse must suffer.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

let them go if the can not eat any more..moste of these mices arent able to drink ore eat, becauce it will be difficult.

it looks like an ear infektion thats true.

i wish you luck :|


----------

